

Twitter’s “peace offering” to developers is meaningless - CarolineW
http://www.marco.org/2014/10/20/wsj-twitter-peace-offering

======
davidholmesnyc
I wonder what this is really about. I think it may be more or less about
Twitter trying to bring developers on to expand their developer platform which
probably fell flat. I can't speak on other developers but I won't ever build a
business on top of Twitter. I would only use their API as a bonus third party
integration feature for something like a Marketing SaaS.

------
duncan_bayne
On the off chance that anyone from Twitter is reading this: bring back RSS! I
already have a mechanism to 'follow' things on the Internet in which I'm
interested; I'd be happy to consume feeds from Twitter as well if you played
ball.

